# Unidentified Issue (Transmission/Sensor???)



## lungaras (Aug 28, 2014)

2004 Maxima 

This issue has arisen a few times seemingly at random, usually after being stopped or during braking. Anyway the car seems to drop the first two gears and tries driving on the third gear, or just turns off completely, but the problem goes away after turning the car off and on again. We tried to get it checked out at the mechanics but they couldn't identify a problem. I was just wondering if anyone experienced something similar or has any idea what could be causing the issue. 

Thanks


----------

